# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  Un video para evaluar tu capacidad de atencion (Muy bueno)

## Juanma Garcia

Atención al siguiente vídeo-experimento para evaluar la capacidad de atención de una persona. En él apareceran dos equipos pasándose una pelota de baloncesto mientras se mueven, unos con camiseta blanca y otros con negra.

Has de contar cuantas veces se pasan la pelota los miembros del equipo blanco. Ojo! Sólo los de blanco. Sólo funciona la primera vez que ves el vídeo, asi que presta atención desde que le das al play (no se trata de ningún video de esos de sustos) 	
Una vez que hayas contado los pases pincha sobre la solución que aparece debajo y lee atentamente el texto. Os juro que yo me he "quedao flipao"

http://www.oviedo.es/personales/come...20atencion.htm

----------


## el gran dani

lo han puesto en calabamche general me parece 
un saludo

----------


## leorugbier

jajajaja

----------


## Danet

No digas lo "cuantas veces se pasan la pelota" porque sino el video pierde la gracia  :twisted: 

Yo tambien lo he arreglado :P

----------


## leorugbier

tener razon, ya lo arregle

----------


## Salduba

Pues mira que yo no he contado, y aun asi ha colado...  :Smile1:  

un saludo

----------


## Ayy

pero si se ve a la legua....  casi me equivoco al contar de la risa que me ha entrado jajaja

----------


## ganu

Los de Brainiac habían hecho lo mismo y era mucho menos cantoso.

----------


## meneillos

Pues a mi me la han metido doblada, aunque por un momento he pensado ¿de donde sale tanta gente? :-p

----------


## pandu

Es muy cantoso el mono y se ve bastante...

----------


## h0ax

Pues yo no lo vi, a lo mucho puedo decir que por un momento vi mucho n pero nada.. cuando lei la respuesta no me lo creia

----------


## mc_negold

yo no lo vi, es genial !!!!

----------


## Ravenous

Ver eso raro, ¿es malo? ¿significa que tenemos poca capacidad de concentración?

----------


## ganu

> Ver eso raro, ¿es malo? ¿significa que tenemos poca capacidad de concentración?


En ese video no es difícil darse cuenta, probad mejor con este (aunque los que ya sabemos de que va la cosa nos dará igual):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBL2SbRj5CA

Hay que contar el número de veces que la maleta señalada con un círculo es pasada de una mano a otra.

El 90% de las personas tenemos el "celebro" "limitado", el otro 10% son unos "pofesionales".

----------


## Ayy

pues no se porque sera, pero a mi me parece mas cantoso jajaja

----------


## letang

Jo, mira que lo vi sabiendo que algo iba a pasar, pero como si no lo supiera, mirando fijamente la maleta sin mirar a otro lado, pero es que aparece justo al lado de la maleta y se ven los ojos esos raros que llaman la atención. :(

A mi el que me coló perfectamente fue el "colour changing card trick":
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voAntzB7EwE

----------


## Ayy

ese me lo comi con patatas... pero flipante..

----------


## elmagobarreda

Lamentablemente he caido en todos todos...  :?

----------


## vimartinez87

yo en el primero pensaba que aparecia el gorila ese para desconcentrarte y que no pudieras contar los pases que se hacian y nada mas verlo segui centrando la vista en las pelotas para que no me pillaran y me iba a desconentrar y si que conte las veces. si ves el gorila quiere decir que estas menos capacidad de atencion o que tienes más?

----------


## siddel77

yo me creí el del cambio de color y el del gorila, el de la valija no porque ya habia visto el del gorila y me lo esperaba.
Me parece que hay muchos que preguntan si tienen problema de concentración o si son superdotados porque vieron todo. Primero, en mi opinion si no viste al gorila, por ejemplo, es porque te  concentraste bien y lo que no tenías que mirar no lo miraste. Pero me parece que el hecho de que te digan que es un test de concentración es una forma de que realmente te concentres y no veas al gorila o a la mosca, lo importante es que nosotros como ilusionistas debemos aprender a hacer que la gente se concentre en lo que queremos que vea y no en lo que de verdad estamos haciendo, no creo que sea un test de atención o concentración, simplemente es una forma de ver el poder que tiene la distracción o como dicen muchos en inglés la "misdirection"

----------


## fran26

da mucho el cante, al ser un disfraz grande

----------


## siddel77

se lo mostré a varias personas y la mayoría no lo vé, es increíble

----------


## Diego_22_92

Yo si vi al gorilla  :Oops:   eso esta bien se supone, pero yo no soy para nada concentrado y conte 12....

----------


## MauroFz

yo conte entre mas o menos bien pero cuando iva en la cuenta , dije y ese que se cruza ahi para cagarme la vida quien es jajaja 

muy bueno , muchos de nuestros trucos se basan en esto que acabamos de ver... 

cada vez me gusta mas este mundo ( comentario fuera de lugar , pero es lo que siento en este momento y lo quiero decir )

----------


## 007jbjb

:o   *No vi al gorila jaja..*

----------


## dreaigon

yo veo el gorila, la mosca y el cambio de color de la carta vi dos de cuatro.

En los dos primeros mencionados, tambien pude seguir el numero de pases.

Alguien puede explicar por que se produce que ciertas personas no vean nada, otras en ocasiones y otras todo?

----------


## Nether

Yo es que tiendo a desenfocar mi atención sobre lo principal y enfocar en la primera distracción que pasa, así que sí que he visto al mono. Aunque he podido seguir contando los pases. Lo mismo me pasaba en clase, que se me iba la atención de la pizarra y acababa observando la mosca del techo. Luego tenía la suerte de acordarme de lo explicado, porque si no seguiría en 1º de carrera xD. Creo que lo mío es una enfermedad mental y tenía nombre, lo leí en algún lado pero ya no me acuerdo.

----------


## Kazhiel

Ami me han gustado todos, sobre todo el primero y el tercero, y es que son una prueba de lo que en magia llamamos misdireccion, yes algo que usado en el momento se convierte en una herrameienta poderosa para los magos, saludos.

----------


## stuntman

como mola el vídeo, me reí muchísimo al verlo, y hay que decir que vi todo y me salio bien. no se si porque fue suerte o porque tengo capacidad de atención. también tengo que decir que el de colour changing card trick me lo he comido con patatas jejejejjeje, solo me he dado cuenta de dos cosas.

----------


## TxeMa

Yo lo he visto sin problemas  :twisted:

----------


## magikodj

bien pues cuando vi el video si vi al gorila pero conte solo 13 pelotas supuse que se me pasaron no mas de 2 por el tiempo y pues lel mono en verdad distrae un poco

----------


## Wolfie

> Iniciado por Ravenous
> 
> Ver eso raro, ¿es malo? ¿significa que tenemos poca capacidad de concentración?
> 
> 
> En ese video no es difícil darse cuenta, probad mejor con este (aunque los que ya sabemos de que va la cosa nos dará igual):
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBL2SbRj5CA
> 
> ...


Supongo que cada persona tiene un sentido de la percepción diferente, porque yo el gorila no lo ví, sin embargo la 'mosca' del de brainiac me pareció muy evidente. 

Aunque quizás es porque ya está uno sobre aviso. Vi la del segundo video seguramente porque anteriormente había visto el del gorila.

Es por eso que nunca se deben repetir los juegos de magia. Muy instructivo.

----------


## RicarDOS

El primero me lo tragué en su día. El segundo lo pillé enseguida (me imagino que algo tendrá que ver que ya conocía al gorila). Y el tercero también me lo he comido. Eso si, no sé si es obsesión pero en el de las cartas he visto al gorila del primer vídeo.  8)

----------


## dragonate

Es muy bueno el gorila no lo vi y tuve que verlo otra vez para creerme que realmente havia pasado un gotila, lo de la mosca como estas en sobre aviso pues te das cuenta, es lo que pasa con los trucos de magia cuando sabes lo que va a pasar pones toda la atencion cundo se hace "la trampa" y es mas facil pillar el truco. 

 Moraleja no repitamos los trucos ala misma gente ejeje

----------

